# Grass ID help



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey all,

Looking for some help identifying this grass in my backyard. It seems to be holding up well to my dogs and I'd like to seed more of it if I can identify it.

Attached below is a picture of it. I'm located in Charleston SC if that makes a difference.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Erichnagle it is certainly a bluegrass of some sort but without seeing the auricles, ligules, or or a closer look at the blades it might be tough to be supremely confident in the exact type of bluegrass.

Based off of the prevalence of seed heads in the photo, my best guess with the single photo is annual bluegrass/poa annua. If that's the case, it may make a fine ground cover in winter (which it does invasively in many places) it would not make a good, reliable groundcover for Charleston. The summers are too tough on it there.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+1 those seed heads are poa annua. It is considered a weed in most places.


----------

